# MK4 Double Din Monsoon Radio stuck..



## csjo00 (Mar 31, 2008)

I guess I'm the sorry sucker that really got screwed while buying a used car. 

I took my Jetta to the VW dealership and the four tabs where you put the keys to pull the radio out are broken and they'd have to "destroy" the radio to get it. (Luckily they didn't charge me for this.) 

So I'm stuck with a Dice i-VW-R iPod setup that cost me $150. So I'm wondering is there any other way I can get to the back of my radio? 

Any and all help is appreciated. 

Thanks


----------



## csjo00 (Mar 31, 2008)

44 views and no one has help or advice?


----------



## skullY (Feb 18, 2005)

Sorry, but you're probably SOL. You can try picking up a set of radio keys and doing it yourself, maybe with enough time and patience you can overcome whatever the dealer is seeing. However, unless you can somehow reach in through the tiny slot above the radio, you'll have to pull it out somehow.


----------



## BassNotes (Mar 16, 2005)

In what way are the "tabs" broken?


----------



## NFrazier (Jul 22, 2006)

You are not SOL. You have two options:

1. Remove the lower HVAC cover and pop-off the "faceplate" of the OEM radio - be careful not to break it.
2. Remove lower center console, glovebox, and bottom driver side dash. Unscrew the HVAC controls (4 T-20 torx) and unscrew the whole radio housing (the whole center cage - IIRC 3 T-20 torx on each side). Take the entire radio with cage out. Using a long flat head push the clips on each side of the radio (one side at a time is the easiest) toward the radio and push the rear of the radio forward once the clips are pushed in.

The second option will most likely need two people.

Not responsible if you break your ****.


----------



## albaneg (Apr 23, 2004)

The only thing I can tell you is that you might be able to get to the back of the radio by removing the console where the manual gear/auto gearbox is located and will need to remove the panel under the stearing wheel and the glove box. 

I have tried to do this in the past and its not easy. Furthermore once you have the panels out its really hard to get behind the radio due to a plastic cage. 

You will have to get to the back of the radio from the back of the gearbox going up. Maybe if the clips are broken you might be able to push out the radio from behind. Sorry dude.... not a lot of options but if you take your time you might be ablet to do it!


----------



## FigureFive (Dec 21, 2003)

Option 2 above is your best bet. It's not hard to pull all the trim involved, just time consuming. There are DIYs in the MkIV forum for pulling it.

Having just done some of this while rattle hunting on my car I'll just add some details:

Pull the rear center console (the e-brake and arm rest portion) first. After you undo all the screws tilt it up from the rear and slide it off over the e-brake. Then do the front console (the gear shift portion). Again tilt up from the rear once the screws are all removed. 

When doing the glove box be careful about the light. It comes apart easily.

Pull all the trim under the steering wheel. It interlocks, so it's tough to just pull the right half adjacent to the center.

With all the trim off there are 4 screws to release the cage. Once the cage is out you ought to be able to release the radio.

Just go slow and don't force anything. The plastic breaks easily.


----------

